# Five Ten Größe



## Juuro (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin grade dabei mit Five Ten BA51C zuzulegen. Allerdings online. Darum die Frage nach der Größe. In meinen Winterstiefeln hab ich 10.5 und in Chucks 9.5. Fallen die Five Ten eher groß oder klein aus?

Viele Grüße, Juuro


----------



## Ergowolf (15. Januar 2010)

Guggsu hier:

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=b580616f44a1bd88854f2edeee5c79e7

ganz unten links die Hibike Größen hilfstabellen. Anklicken und zu Five ten scrollen (dort sind dann auch die Innensohlenlängen angegeben (stimmen übrigens).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> In meinen Winterstiefeln hab ich 10.5 und in Chucks 9.5.



UK oder US?


----------



## Juuro (15. Januar 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Guggsu hier:
> 
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=b580616f44a1bd88854f2edeee5c79e7
> 
> ganz unten links die Hibike Größen hilfstabellen. Anklicken und zu Five ten scrollen (dort sind dann auch die Innensohlenlängen angegeben (stimmen übrigens).



Dankeschön! Das ist ja praktisch!  

Allerdings beträgt meine Fußlänge grade mal 27 cm. Das entspräche Größe 8. Da pass ich aber schon lange nimmer rein. Hatte mal Chucks mit Größe 9, die waren schon arg eng. Hab dann meine 9.5 Chucks abgemessen und die haben ne Innensole von 29 cm. Das entspricht bei Five Ten Größe 10. Die werd ich nun wohl bestellen.


----------



## Juuro (15. Januar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> uk oder us?



uk!


----------



## dubbel (15. Januar 2010)

dann vergleich mal US, das kommt eher hin.


----------



## Juuro (15. Januar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> dann vergleich mal US, das kommt eher hin.


Hm, aber weder in der von Ergowolf besagten tabelle noch in dem Shop in dem ich die Schuhe kaufen will steht was von US Größen.


----------



## NoMütze (16. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Hm, aber weder in der von Ergowolf besagten tabelle noch in dem Shop in dem ich die Schuhe kaufen will steht was von US Größen.



sag mal, wo ist eigentlich das Problem?
Hast alle Infos bekommen, die du brauchst...
nimm eine Sohle von nem Schuh der dir paßt, ob da jetzt 6, 11.5 oder 411/3 drin steht ist völlig wurscht, abmessen in CM (oder inch, wenn dir das lieber ist), in die Hibiketabelle schaun und fertig...
wennst bei CRC an 10er nimmst bekommst halt 44,5 mit Innensohle 29,0cm und aus...hab ich gemacht und ... Innensohle 29,0cm in real...

btw...gibt auch no Umrechnungstabellen US-UK-Eur-Jap-... im Netz sehr einfach zu finden...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Januar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> sag mal, wo ist eigentlich das Problem?
> Hast alle Infos bekommen, die du brauchst...
> nimm eine Sohle von nem Schuh der dir paßt, ob da jetzt 6, 11.5 oder 411/3 drin steht ist völlig wurscht, abmessen in CM (oder inch, wenn dir das lieber ist), in die Hibiketabelle schaun und fertig...
> wennst bei CRC an 10er nimmst bekommst halt 44,5 mit Innensohle 29,0cm und aus...hab ich gemacht und ... Innensohle 29,0cm in real...
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigten 
Für Shimano hingegen hilft messen und eine Nr. größer kaufen (aber darum gehts hier ja nicht)


----------



## Juuro (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich wollte halt nur sicher gehen dass ich mir keine falschen Schuhe kauf und wollte bestenfalls Erfahrungswerte. Joa. Aber mit dieser Maßtabelle und den UK Größen sollte es ja jetzt geklappt heben. Mal sehen wann ChainReactionCycles liefert.


----------



## NoMütze (17. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Also ich wollte halt nur sicher gehen dass ich mir keine falschen Schuhe kauf und wollte bestenfalls Erfahrungswerte. Joa. Aber mit dieser Maßtabelle und den UK Größen sollte es ja jetzt geklappt heben. Mal sehen wann ChainReactionCycles liefert.



Auch ein Umtausch bei CRC klappt ohne Probleme...falls doch nicht 100% paßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (17. Januar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Auch ein Umtausch bei CRC klappt ohne Probleme...falls doch nicht 100% paßt...



Das ist zumindest mal gut zu wissen. Danke!


----------



## ewoq (17. Januar 2010)

bei mir:

chucks -> 43.5 
5.10 -> 43
shimano -> 44
661 -> 44


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2010)

bei mir normal 38 - five ten in 39 . passt .- fällt allerdings extrem breit aus(vorne) . nur so am rande . greez , k.


----------



## fukz (6. April 2012)

Servus,
Ich grabe mal diesen alten thread wieder aus, weil ich ne frage habe zu five ten Barons.
Also ich hab sie mir in 45&46 kommen lassen.kurz zu meinem Fuß, ich habe ca 290mm Sohlenlänge und relativ schmale Füße, der 45 passt so von der breite ganz gut vorn, aber ich habe den Eindruck das er ein kleinen Tick zu kurz ist, beim bergab laufen stoße ich vorne an.der 46 passt von der Länge her gut ist aber zu breit, da hab ich zuviel Spiel dass auch durch fest schnüren nicht ganz weg geht.

Meine frage, werden die five ten Baron noch länger/breiter durch das tragen oder sind die formstabil?

Gibt es alternativen die nicht so breit sind? Hatte früher immer DCs, aber die waren diesmal fast gleich teuer, deshalb wollte ich mal five ten Schuhe probieren.außerdem finde ich die Gummikappe vorne ganz gut bei den Barons.

Danke für die Hilfe 

grüße


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. April 2012)

Selbe Meinung wie Trek 6500:

Normale Schuhgröße 42:
Five Ten Impact Low in 42,5 geholt. Sitzt wie eine zweite Haut.


----------

